# GTI International 2012



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

SO who's going this year guys?

It's the 25th anniversary of the show so will be bigger and better than ever with some new attractions and a special 'previous winner' display amongst much more. Check it out. http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/


----------



## Bailey12856 (May 10, 2011)

I will be there


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm going on the Saturday and camping 

I'll be on the SCN stand with my Toledo


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Going to try and get down at least one of the days.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Good stuff. Anyone going to enter the Show n Shine or Concours?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Doubt I'll be going this year. Price keeps going up, and for what? Show was boring last year IMO, no different to any other year! I went just for the day as I refused to pay the extortinate (sp) price for the full weekend (had camped for the previous couple of years).....

I'm finding most VAG shows these days are having people's pants down.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Mat - like you I work in this industry. I also run an events company (not GTI International I must add by the way) and just as I'm sure you've seen across all events...prices are going up across the board.

Now as an event organiser I can safely say that the venue rents are increasing, insurance costs are increasing, facility rental (toilets, first aid, barriers etc) is increasing, power costs are increasing, security costs are increasing....and so on...year on year. Now I don't make pricing policy for Inters so can't comment on that one...but I do know that most car shows are not a profit making enterprise and as such will only pass on increased costs. Yes, organisers therefore need to make the events extra special but by doing what over and above what they currently do? If they pay for additional attractions...the cost goes up, the prices go up etc.

As for Inters, it is greatly improved over what it was a few years back in the interim years between Crowthorne and its current home. It's growing year on year and in terms of show cars alone it is massive. Last year there were over 100 cars in show n shine alone on the Sunday plus all the clubs etc. Yes, this is the bit I look after so I'm biased of course 

I'm not trying to justify price increases - that's not my place to do so - just trying to point out some of the reasons why prices might be going up at events such as this.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I remember going to GTI Int 2 years in a row, first year was good, second was ok...nothing spectacular, I guess it would be different if i was racing up the 1/4, but saying that, its the 1/4 that makes GTI and the only benefit over other show....as Mat has said the prices have gone up quite a bit. I can also vaguely remember the security being complete twats and not allowing Jen or friend Andy take their cars up to Shark Performance to get remapped even though they were booked in.

This year for me.....Im out !


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it going to be a field/carpark full of slammed VW's on Bentley and Porsche wheels?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Is it going to be a field/carpark full of slammed VW's on Bentley and Porsche wheels?


That's soo 2010


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm with Robert. I lost interest after a steward made me feel like I was a naughty kid out of line when I was simply driving to a stand to receive something I had purchased! Robert had the hazards going and the strobes as the golf was dolled up to be a German police car and we were going at a snail pace so I'm insure what the problem was! After the car was mapped we left as the joy had been taken out of it as we were refused to go back to our stand! 

Unless there is something new and exciting I'm out... Would rather put the 500 I would spend on travel, accom and access towards a awesome holiday out of the uk! 

My fav part of the shows is the banter you get with the people you travel down with! The show is an added extra


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

I guess its a show for all cars with GTI on them, so why does it feel as though its a German only car show ?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

SurGie said:


> I guess its a show for all cars with GTI on them, so why does it feel as though its a German only car show ?


Good point mate...the French gave Ze-Germans a bloody good run for thier money back in the 80's/90's 

The VW scene frankly bores me and also seems very very clique'ee and not very wecoming to outsiders.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Agree fella.... Try owning a Seat and attending VAG shows! People look down at you straight away! Was great in 2010 when IbizaOC won best Club Stand at GTi Inters! Our first show season, and we made a real impression! 

However, to have any chance of winning show n shines, most of the time it's a case of who you are, or how much money has been spent on the cars! Edition38 it a cracker for that IMO! 

I even walked through the judging tent with a couple of people who entered, and how the judge is shocking TBH! (Don't mark scores etc there and then, they make "notes" and score from memory!!!! So those notes will be more like "Ibiza Mk4, red, slammed, 45 degree camber, bbs rims = WIN lol)


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Isn't the name 'Gran Tourer' GT'i come originally from France, not German ?

Any car made as a GT/GTI should be welcomed to a show that shows GTI's imo.

The judging is a bit cr+p tbh, they should be marking the points as the look at them, pity most show and shine dont care if the car has very rare items and originality, it just has to be clean is the vibe i get from most of them.


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

I think your onto a winner there mate i would love to see a show full of gti's regardless of make, this is one of the reasons i've not bothered with many v-dub show for the last couple of years even though my user name has vw in it i'm driving a subaru now and going to more general car make meets like the pistonheads breakfast meets.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd just like to bring up a few points on the remarks regarding judging.

At GTI, the show n shine classes are self judged by people in the same class as yourself. The Concours (standard) cars are then judged by myself (someone who has been doing this for many years - both judging and being judged). It's a simple system whereby I assume your car is perfect and worth 10/10 - regardless of model - and then deduct points or half points for things I find wrong with them...and they are most definitely scored at the point of judging, not afterwards. Having been judged many times in the past myself I know what annoys any car owner with regards to judging and will treat every car with the same attention as the next one.

So please be assured that any car judged by me is done fairly and very in depth. I don't care who owns the car, what model it is or anything else...it is a case by case judging on the same criteria for all cars. Some comments on here whilst I believe may be directed at other shows, don't make this clear and I just wanted to put the record straight as I take the judging very seriously - if someone takes pride in their car, they deserve that and then some. After all I know how much hard work goes int o making and keeping a car looking good.

Thanks


----------



## OCD polo (Apr 17, 2012)

Ye I wish I thought they was all as fair as that. I enter my polo into a few shows nar but because I've not got a mortgage to pay for my mods I always look out of place even though it looks as good as any other. 

But all that behind me I will be entering the show and shine again this year but with Standed as high as they are and not many daily cars enter. I feel I've lost already


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

This year will be my first year at inters


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

This is my show 
http://www.northernbigone.co.uk/news.html

And this year will be the tenth year for it 
And we have raised over 43k for charity 
Lots of work involved getting it to the level I have got it 
I have a team of 5/6 judges for the arena and 4judges for the club stand s
Last year I had 35 volunteers helping the 400 cars that attended


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I'm pleased to report that we're getting quite a few SnS and Concours entries from continental Europe as we have had for the past few years. Guys heading over from Belgium and Holland especially...

The long range forecast looks a tad better than of late so fingers crossed for sunny weather like we've had for the past few years.

I've spoken to my team and reiterated some of your points on this thread so please know that we've taken your points, good and bad, seriously.

The show is only as good as we and you make it so this year should be a belter.

See you there I hope


Cheers


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I've set up a Facebook Event page for anyone wanting to come along. Show us some pics of your Dub, SEAT, Audi, Skoda or Porsche and have any questions answered about judging, times, the venue etc.

http://www.facebook.com/events/413447235355129/?context=create

Cheers


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

What about the non craut GTI's VW were not the only manufacturer to produce GTI's you know!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep. Well aware of that and the point has been made already.

As I've also said previously I only judge Concours...not arrange the whole event so please don't shoot me! :thumb:

There are events out there for all makes of car both as single make and general events. GTI International started 25 years ago as a show for readers of VW and Audi Driver...so was marque specific. It has grown over the years as the VAG group has. I'm not saying it will never be open to Peugeot and all the other brands that have or do carry the GTI badge...that's not my call. But this year...it's VAG as usual in the competition elements of the show. The quarter mile is a different matter...any make or model is welcome to come and beat the Germans at their pleasure.

Cheers :thumb:


----------

